# Cabazon CCO & Ontario mills CCO



## ledisxo (Apr 8, 2009)

I was there recently And here is the list if i remember correctly. 

Melon pigment 
Smoke signal pigment 


Both heatherette palettes 
holiday 2008 palettes warm and cool 

Warm chill e/s 
Go e/s
mink and sable e/s
Perky paint pot 

Suite Array eyeshadows. 


Perfect Style brush set 

tons of lippies 
4n 
1n 
alot of others 

Ontario mills cco 

Starflash e/s all except for smoke &diamonds 

Paint pots - rockallin - otherworldly - electro 

Tons of Eyeshadows like 20 names i forget lol 

magnetic fields e/s 

Lots of lippies 

Angel lipstick 
fafi lipsticks 
utter prevette 


For the most part they both have lots of products.  So meny names leave me at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but head out there you wont be disapointed. 

xoxo


----------

